# Silica as Foundation Primer



## alien21xx (Feb 15, 2008)

I just wanted to ask, because I read somewhere that silica should be used in moderation as make-up. Currently, I'm using Silica powder (from Pure Luxe) as my foundation primer. I think it's amazing because it really keeps the oiliness of my face in check, but I'm wondering if there may be any adverse effects to my skin.

Feel free also to make some recommendations of foundation primer for oily skin. I've previously tried Smashbox photo finish, photo finish lite, MUFE All Mat, and most other silicone-based primers. All of them couldn't prevent my face from getting oily after four hours, whereas Pure Luxe Silica powder can keep my face matte (or dewy, whichever look I decide on) for up to 10 hours.

TIA!!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was really on the fence about silicone based products in my facial makeup; I worried about it clogging pores and preventing my skin from "breathing" yet I like a few silicones in my conditioner for the nice shine and slip it provides. I try to use natural/organic skincare products and foundation but I have to admit that a silicone based primer really gives you the best surface for applying foundation, whether you use liquid minerals or powder minerals. 

I've heard a lot of great reviews for BECCA mineral primer but haven't tried it yet. I currently use NIA24 100% mineral sunscreen. Not only does it protect me from UVA/UVB rays, but the silicones make this a great primer as well. So far, no clogged pores have resulted from use and I reason that as long as I cleanse my face of all makeup thoroughly in the PM, my skin can breathe at night.


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 21, 2010)

For the record Silica and Silicone are two different things. Silica powder is now offered from multiple mineral makeup companies as a primer for mineral makeup. Silicone is a common ingredient in mass-market and prestige brand cosmetics and hair products.


----------

